# Name That Cat



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This stray cat has rather adopted our family. Well, at least when he's hungry. LOL He is one of the sweetest, friendliest, most loving cats I have ever met. And he has such beautiful blue eyes. He meows loudly and constantly when he is hungry or wants in. He loves to be held and purrs easily. He is a funny cat. He acts like a child who has never lived in a house, eaten off a plate, slept in a bed, etc. Everything is so new and wonderful to him. He is a laugh to watch eat. We give him both of our other cat's dishes filled with food and set side by side. He will eat from one for a min then change, repeat until both are empty. Then come back 15 min later for a refill.

We would like to keep him, and by we I mean all of us except my husband. He doesn't really get a say in the matter anyway. We know he will love this cat after he gets to know him so we bypass his opinion in the early stages of pet adoption. 

We cannot come up with a name that really fits this cat. He is very special. We don't want to name him a typical pet name like fluffy, dusty, kisses, ralph, etc. So I am turning to you and also to my friends on Christmas Fan Club to help us with name suggestions for this cat. Feel free to make more than one suggestion. And thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Gomez Adams


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Pugsly. Reason is cause he seems like a cat that likes his food.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a beautiful cat, and you are a special person to adopt him, I like both the names suggested, although I would leave off the Adams and just call him Gomez. Will try to put my thinking cap on and come up with more suggestions


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been trying to find a cat that I can name "Jasper" for years. I can't find the perfect cat to fit that name though. (Current cat = "Vince"). I think your new little friend looks like a Jasper to me.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Cosmo-for Cosmo Topper, the ghost in the old movies.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

He's going to be the hardest cat to name we have ever had. We currently have a BabyCat, Kioko (aka Piddle) and I'll let you figure out why, and a Saki. Thanks for suggestions so far.

BTW, he does not necessarily need a halloween name. Just something special.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I just spent an hour making a long list for you, then I accendently pushed the back button. Grrrr. I love the whole long list, and i mean long! It had like 30 japanese words plus native american and egyption names. I Promise I will try and make the list again of the japanese words, till then go to my favorite name site. I use it all the time when I want a name for a charactor im writing or a pet.

www.20000-names.com

Two japanese words that had been on the list were
Ashiato which means footstep or footprint
Akage which means red head/red hair


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> I just spent an hour making a long list for you, then I accendently pushed the back button. Grrrr. I love the whole long list, and i mean long! It had like 30 japanese words plus native american and egyption names. I Promise I will try and make the list again of the japanese words, till then go to my favorite name site. I use it all the time when I want a name for a charactor im writing or a pet.
> 
> www.20000-names.com
> 
> ...


Wow GC, you did that for me? Thanks. I still appreciate the time and effort even if it got deleted. I'll check out that site later tonight. Too many chores to do today. Thanks again. JW


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Has the cat been named yet?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

No prob, I was having fun making the list. I love names and and words in different languages. 


Another name that would be cute would be Apricot, that would be an awesome name for him. Anzu is the japanese word. You could also give him a complely new and unique name, just make one up!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about Mr. Bo-jangles or Mr. Jingles.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Serenity - that's the first word that came to mind when I saw his face. It's a little on the girly side, though.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Has the cat been named yet?


Not yet, still taking suggestions, and considering the ones offered. My kids are rather leaning towards a boys name like Michael, for example. I am open to anything. Thanks all for helping.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

if your thinking of something normal such as michael then some of my favorite names like that are

George
Alfred
Albert
Charles
Jack
Joseph
Greg


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would suggest Frank, but that name is taken.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lurch


----------

